# غاز البترول المسال ( Lpg )



## Abdullah Yemeni (29 ديسمبر 2007)

إخواني الاعزاء

غاز البترول المسال ( Lpg ). هو الوقود المستخدم في الكثير من افران التجفيف ( في خطوط الطلاء و الطباعة ). غرضي من طرح هذا الموضوع هو تجميع اكبر قدر من المعلومات حوله من حيث:
- التركيب الكيميائي.
- الخواص الفيزيائية.
- مكونات الشبكة الخاصة بالغاز ( خزانات, مواصير, مبخرات, مصائد سوائل ....... ).

أرجو ان نحاول ملىء هذا الموضوعات بالمشاركات الغنية حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع.

مع خالص شكري و تقديري.............


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يعينك اخي مع خالص تحياتي.......


----------



## THE ONE (29 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
حياك الله اخوي عبدالله وان شالله انا لي أهتامات وبعض امعلومات عن غاز البترول المسال وأنا سوق اقوم بالمشاركه في الموضوع بحكم عملي في هذا المجال..


----------



## Abu Fahad (29 ديسمبر 2007)

كبداية قد يفيدك هذا الرابط (بالعربية)


----------



## merododo8 (17 أبريل 2010)

*خواص بسيطة للبةتاجاز*

:31:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بعد التحية
انا مهندس كيميائى بمحطة انتاج lpg
وهى الغاز البترولى المسال وهو عبارة عن غاز البيوتان وبروبان المعروف بغاز البوتاجز الموجود باسطوانات المنازل وبخصوص خواص الغاز فهو عديم الرئحة ولكن يتم اضافة مادة تسمى بالمركبتن ذات رئحة منفرة بحيث تدل على تسريب الغاز وغاز البوتاجاز ليس غاز سام ولكن هو غاز مخدر للاعصاب ويسبب الاختناق بسبب ان كثافتة اثقل من كثافة الهواء فيقوم بازاحة الاكسجين الى اعلى وبالتالى يسبب الاختناق ومن اخطر خواصة انة عند وجود نسبة معينة فى الهواء منه تشتعل بانفجار ويحب عند الشعور بوجود تسريب عدم اغلاق او فتح مصابيح النور يبقى كل مصباح او اى جهاز كهربائى على ما هو عليه وعدم اشعال اى نار وسرعة فتح النوافذ للتهوية وغلق مصدر التسريب بخصوص تخ\ينة يحذر تخزينة بالاماكن ذات حرارة عالية او تحت اشعة الشمس حيث ان الحرارة ترفع من ضغط الاسطوانة مما قد يأدى للانفجار


----------



## egyptian_engineer (14 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب فى هندسه القوى الميكانيكيه اخر عام
ومشروعى يدرس احتراق lpg بنظام الحوارق المماسيه

ممكن حضرتك تفيدنى بمعلومات اكتر عن lpg
الموجود فى مصر مكوناته - كثافته - ضغط الانبوبه - حجمها - كتلته الغاز فى الانبوبه العاديه المنزليه
القيمه الحراريه له ومكوناته

وساكون شاكرا لك


----------



## فارس عراقي (14 مايو 2010)

الغاز السائل هو غاز يرمز له (lpg) ويتكون من البروبان والبيوتان بنسب تختلف في الصيف والشتاء ( الصيف : 60 بيوتان و 40 بروبان , الشتاء : 60 بروبان و 40 بيوتان ) حيث ان البيوتان يتميز بكونه اخف من البيوتان ولذلك تزيد نسبته في الشتاء وتقل في الصيف .

والغاز السائل يتبخر بدرجات حرارة تقل عن الصفر المئوي ولذلك فهو من الخطورة بمكان بحيث تتجاوز خطورتة باقي المنتجات النفطية الاخرئ .

وهذا ما يتطلب اضافة مواد كيمياوية تعطيه رائحة مميزة لاغراض السلامة .

ويتطلب العمل مع هذا الغاز اجراءات سلامة عالية من ناحية التخزين والنقل والتعبئة حيث يتم نقله بصهاريج خاصة مغلقة تماما او بواسطة انابيب معينة .


----------



## m_khalaf74 (28 أغسطس 2010)

Abdullah Yemeni قال:


> إخواني الاعزاء
> 
> غاز البترول المسال ( Lpg ). هو الوقود المستخدم في الكثير من افران التجفيف ( في خطوط الطلاء و الطباعة ). غرضي من طرح هذا الموضوع هو تجميع اكبر قدر من المعلومات حوله من حيث:
> - التركيب الكيميائي.
> ...


الغاز المسال LPG هو خليط من البروبان و البيوتان وهما عديمى الرائحة يضاف اليهم ماده نفاذة الرائحة 
يتم نقل وتخزين LPG فى تنكات ذات سمك حوالى 30مم و تحت ضغط 3 بار
تستخدم طريقة الخلخلة لتفريغ الغاز المسال من سيارات النقل الى تنكات التخزين 
المواسير المستخدمة فى محطات التعبئة جدول 80
يتم تعبئة الاسطوانات بضغط 17 بار
الجزء المستخدم فى التعبئة ويسمى filling head لابد ان يكون من النحاس


----------



## MDANIEL (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
محتاج من الاخوة سؤال 
وارجو ان يساع صدركم فى الرد 
ماهى النسب المكونة لغاز الLPG مثالا بروبان......% بيوتان .....% والغازات المستخدمة الاخرى 
الرجاء افيدونى
احتاج هذه النسب لمعايرة جهاز كاشف تسرب غاز الLPG
TO Calibrate gas detectors


----------



## anas110206 (30 يناير 2012)

اريد معرفة كيفية حساب كثافة غاز البيوتان


----------



## Eng. Magdi (30 يناير 2012)

اخي ارجو ان يفيدك هذا الرابط
http://ar.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=خاص:بحث&button=&search=غاز+البترول+المسال+(+Lpg+)


----------



## zanitty (25 يونيو 2014)

m_khalaf74 قال:


> الغاز المسال LPG هو خليط من البروبان و البيوتان وهما عديمى الرائحة يضاف اليهم ماده نفاذة الرائحة
> يتم نقل وتخزين LPG فى تنكات ذات سمك حوالى 30مم و تحت ضغط 3 بار
> تستخدم طريقة الخلخلة لتفريغ الغاز المسال من سيارات النقل الى تنكات التخزين
> المواسير المستخدمة فى محطات التعبئة جدول 80
> ...


ما هو ضغط التشغيل في المواسير


----------



## mohamed mech (27 يونيو 2014)

zanitty قال:


> ما هو ضغط التشغيل في المواسير



*شركة الغاز والتصنيع الأهلية*

ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط؛ط§ط² ظˆط§ظ„طھطµظ†ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط£ظ‡ظ„ظٹط©


----------



## عبد الحميد يونس (3 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------

